# battle for middle earth 2 online; login issue



## ruby_sauce (Sep 23, 2008)

I never had issues with playing this game online. In fact, I played it last night. but somehow I can't login anymore.

whenever I try to login to battle for middle earth 2 online I get an error, I don't know the precise english error, because I play the game in dutch. the error is something like:

"it takes too long to login; login time exceeded" or something like that.

it doesn't give me a concrete error, it only says something like that. I already tried the following, and nothing worked:

- turn off firewall and virusscan.
- system restore
- reinstalling te game
- repatching the game

also I can't set router ports open because that is only configured online and you need to be logged in for that.

anyone know how to solve this?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

ruby_sauce said:


> also I can't set router ports open because that is only configured online and you need to be logged in for that.


You configure your routers port forwards in the router itself.
To find out your routers IP:
*start key* + "*R*"
type "*cmd*" then *enter*
a dos window will open, type "*ipconfig*" then *enter
*
this should give you your and your routers IP

Once you have this, eter it into your web browser. Your default entry password and username for your router (it will ask you for it) should be

Username:* admin*
Password: *password*

In order to instruct you further from this I need your routers Make and Model


----------



## ruby_sauce (Sep 23, 2008)

hello,

this is what I get when I enter ipconfig in the cmd box:










the upper one is from hamachi, wich is just a program to create a LAN over the internet

the second is my IP adress. but when I enter that in my web browser I just get the "page not found" thing. with both firefox (my default) and internet explorer...

but I don't get it. how can this suddenly be the problem?


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

My son and I were trying to log in yesterday too and got a timeout error. He was at his mom's house and I was at my house. May be that the EA login servers are down. Anyway that's what I chalked it up to and figured I'd try again tonight.


----------



## ruby_sauce (Sep 23, 2008)

yes, I tried searching with the english term you used (time out, timed out) and I noticed the english version of the error in google gave more results than the dutch one, also recent ones. appearently now my friend also has the problem and alot of other people too. the servers are probably down. good to know it isn't me


----------

